# DVD Player



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I am trying to find out if anyone makes a DVD player which I can put on my fireplace mantle. I am looking for one that is around 7" or less in depth. I was considering a soundbar with a DVD player (since the size is right), but don't really want to spend the $500. I just need a decent DVD player that will fit into this space. Or does anyone know who makes a sound bar with a decent DVD player that doesn't have a built in amplifier. I already have a good receiver. Thanks!


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: DVD Player - Size DOES matter*

What about adding a portable DVD player to your list of options? Those I think would be even smaller.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: DVD Player - Size DOES matter*

First of all ... Welcome to the forum :wave:



kbh229 said:


> I am trying to find out if anyone makes a DVD player which I can put on my fireplace mantle. I am looking for one that is around 7" or less in depth.


Most DVD player has more than 7". If you don't mind: Why you want to place the DVD in the fireplace mantle??? ...Isn't better to have it near the AVR (specially if everything is connected through it)??? ....:huh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: DVD Player - Size DOES matter*

There is a built in shelf next to the tv where I have the receiver, cable box, etc. I would place the DVD player there, except that the shelf is about 6' off the ground. It would be almost impossible for my wife to reach up there and change out DVD's. It works out OK for everything else because I don't ever have to really mess with the cable box or receiver (thank GOD for remotes). I would love to purchase a soundbar like the phillips 8100, but don't really have the cash to spend. The more I think about it, the more I think the DVD player would probably look pretty goofy sitting up there on the mantle all by itself. Maybe, I'll go out and look for a good deal on a soundbar with a DVD player to solve both issues(still need surround sound). On another quick note, i notice that RCA makes a soundbar with DVD player, but not a fann of RCA at all. Anyone have any experience with RCA's?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: DVD Player - Size DOES matter*



kbh229 said:


> There is a built in shelf next to the tv where I have the receiver, cable box, etc. I would place the DVD player there, except that the shelf is about 6' off the ground. It would be almost impossible for my wife to reach up there and change out DVD's. Maybe, I'll go out and look for a good deal on a soundbar with a DVD player to solve both issues(still need surround sound). On another quick note, i notice that RCA makes a soundbar with DVD player, but not a fann of RCA at all. Anyone have any experience with RCA's?


I'm a little confused: you say that you have an AVR (receiver) but don't have surrounds, are you using just front speakers??? ...Sound bar is a nice solution for HT experience, but let me ask you: How demanding are you when it comes to sound quality??? ...read this thread before you go out and get one  HTIB  ...they're not exactly the same, but are similar (surround solution in one package) :yes:

What is your budget for the DVD??? ...Have you considered one of this  DVD Changer  ...it will fit in that shelf :yes:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: DVD Player - Size DOES matter*

My sound quality isn't too demanding, just want something better that the tv speakers..........I have a receiver, but don't have it hooked up to anything yet. I got rid of my old, bulky, heavy, ancient speakers and still have yet to get a surround set. My dvd player also bit the dust, so was looking to get a new one as well. That's the reason for looking at the soundbar. I have read some reviews about different soundbars and don't really think it will work for my room setup. I think I will probably end up getting a run-of-the-mill DVD home theater set for around $200. It seems that most (if not all) of these sets come with a built in amp/receiver. I imagine it wouldn't hurt to hook up my receiver to a dvd player with a built-in amp, right? I guess I could always spend $75 on a decent DVD player and $125 on speakers.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: DVD Player - Size DOES matter*



kbh229 said:


> My sound quality isn't too demanding, just want something better that the tv speakers...........


Do you have any speaker size constraint??? 

I don't think you'll be able to hook up the DVD with built in amp to the AVR, most (if not) all those DVD come with speakers and sub that use special connectors and it will be hard to integrate them to your AVR (that's one of the reason we don't recommend them, if you want to upgrade anything you'll need to get rid of the whole package) :yes:.

The player I suggested in the previous post can work perfectly for you (it has a vertical loading and can hold up to 400 DVD's, so there's no need to load/unload them), but it cost $280 and you still need to get speakers.

Do you have another place where you can place a stand alone DVD??? ...you can find some really cheap (75 or less) and then use the extra $$ to get some speakers ...:yes:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: DVD Player - Size DOES matter*

We have a netflix subscription so most of the movies we watch would still have to load/unload. I think I could probably get away with putting a standard size dvd player on the shelf, or under it. I could probably try to find a shelf that will undermount the existing one and lower it about a foot. Then I would just have to buy speakers and hook it all up. That way I can put a center speaker on the mantle and ceiling mount for the rear. My mantle is about 5" wider on each side than the tv so I could place tall, skinny bookshelf speakers there for the front and be done. Would there be a way to just hook up a center and 2 rear speakers and use the tv speakers as front speakers and still get the surround sound. Oh and the sub as well.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: DVD Player - Size DOES matter*



kbh229 said:


> Would there be a way to just hook up a center and 2 rear speakers and use the tv speakers as front speakers and still get the surround sound. Oh and the sub as well.


Yes, but I wouldn't recommend it.

When you mix the TV speakers sound and surround sound from AVR it will sound funny ...I did it before (I had my surround sound on and TV speakers in mute, I turn them up and I heard a funny noise when both played together, so I don't recommend using it that way.

Here is a link for you to start looking at some speakers, when ready to buy look at the specifications of the speakers; the frequency response has to be at least from 65Hz up to 20KHz (is the most used)  Shack Electronics Store


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: DVD Player - Size DOES matter*

Thanks, I appreciate all the help.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: DVD Player - Size DOES matter*



kbh229 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate all the help.


You're welcome :T

That's why we're here, to help each other and share our experiences :yes:.


----------

